# 6.5 Creedmore Ruger PR



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can find one Face to face? (Gun shop etc.) I have called around, obviously a hot commodity. Just asking. 
I know of several .308 's , but no 6.5's 

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I saw one I believe at R&M in El Campo but it was around the .308's so I am not sure of the caliber and saw one at Las Cazadores in Pearsall that was a .243. No Creed's.


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

I've had a few come in, but they are always sold before they even get here.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Pm, me if and when you get one in.



theeyeguy said:


> I've had a few come in, but they are always sold before they even get here.


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

theeyeguy said:


> I've had a few come in, but they are always sold before they even get here.


What is your price on these. You can PM if you want.


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

$1199 but you have to buy optics for them through me as well.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

I just bought one in 308 looked for a 6.5 But glad didn't get one. Have to buy Brass and Dies again have tons of 308 Brass & bullets & Dies


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

THAT .308 AT r&m was mine picked it up today and my father got his 6.5 at academy two weeks ago, was buying a .38 special looked up and there it was, gave him a call and he got it


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> $1199 but you have to buy optics for them through me as well.


What if we already have optics for the rifle?

TH


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Paid $1199 for one from an Academy. Keep calling them, and get a good associate who will check the stock of all the stores in town. I called the Tomball Academy and he found one at the spring cypress/ I45.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Also Carters country was getting them in stock every now and then. I know a guy who drove from San Antonio to the one on I10 to grab a 6.5.


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Hinterland.com*

Just got mine in. Putting a Vortex 6-24 HT on it.


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

I've heard lots of good things about the RPR in 6.5 Creed. Kentucky Gun Co. always has a good price https://www.kygunco.com/ruger-preci...4in-black-10-round-precision-msr-stock--96973


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Brad call Jim at Jims Firearms in Nederland, nice guy, I've bought a cpl guns from him..


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

One of my distributors just signed pulled in Ruger...I was the first to put in a backorder for RPRs so I should have a good number of 6.5 and 308 soon


----------



## thomas78 (Nov 10, 2008)

stxhunter said:


> I've heard lots of good things about the RPR in 6.5 Creed. Kentucky Gun Co. always has a good price http://www.kygunco.com/ruger-precis...4in-black-10-round-precision-msr-stock--96973


Not going to hear many bad stories of any gun chambered in 6.5


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

If I can just get my scope in, I would be a happy man. 

Waiting on the Vortex Viper PST to come off back order. It is painful waiting on it. I did however get my titanium bolt shroud in and my titanium bolt knob. Sending the entire assembly off to be Microslicked next week.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Chase4556 said:


> Waiting on the Vortex Viper PST to come off back order.


Check Primary Arms. They show in stock.


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

Chase4556 said:


> If I can just get my scope in, I would be a happy man.
> 
> Waiting on the Vortex Viper PST to come off back order. It is painful waiting on it. I did however get my titanium bolt shroud in and my titanium bolt knob. Sending the entire assembly off to be Microslicked next week.


I have 4-16 and 6-24x ffp in stock right now.


----------



## thomas78 (Nov 10, 2008)

Most likely waiting through Vortex for their Military Discount which is very good and their customer service is top notch!


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

thomas78 said:


> Most likely waiting through Vortex for their Military Discount which is very good and their customer service is top notch!


That I am. $689 shipped after tax for a FFP PST 6-24x with the ebr-2c moa reticle. Just gotta wait a few months.

If I could find two for under $750 each, I'd probably buy them. My buddy and I are both waiting on ours, and we both will actually be in Houston the 14th-21st.... just throwing that out there for you shop owners. Haha.


----------

